# Silver Reed LK150



## kalebsgrandma

Hi everyone. I am mostly a hand knitter, but I do have a Silver Reed LK 150 knitting machine. I am wondering if there are others out there who have this machine and have project patterns they'd like to share? Thanks !


----------



## DIAODYSSEY

I have this machine, but no patterns and always looking for some, so i will be copying too.


----------



## kalebsgrandma

Ok, when I get some patterns tried and true I'll post pictures. Thanks for the info.


----------



## GrammaAnn

kalebsgrandma said:


> Hi everyone. I am mostly a hand knitter, but I do have a Silver Reed LK 150 knitting machine. I am wondering if there are others out there who have this machine and have project patterns they'd like to share? Thanks !


Here are a few sites I have utlilized for knitting with my LK150.

http://www.knittingtoday.com/category/LKP.html - patterns to buy

http://www.needlesofsteel.org.uk/ - click on section desired and it offers free patterns for mid guage machines

http://www.thedietdiary.com/knittingfiend/index.html
- a pattern generator

Happy knitting!


----------



## NETeri

Thanks for sharing the links I just purchased an LK150 about a month ago was lucky enough to find someone to give me basic help but have a long way to go before I really learn how to use it well. I noticed the book on one of the links "Tricks of the trade" by Mary Anne Oger. Does anyone else have this book and is it worth the cost?


----------



## chickkie

I don't have that book anymore, but MaryAnne Oger does a good job of explaining things in her books. All books are expensive. See if you can find one used. 

She also has a book called 50 ways to love your knitter. It's a very good book too.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh

teri0314 said:


> Thanks for sharing the links I just purchased an LK150 about a month ago was lucky enough to find someone to give me basic help but have a long way to go before I really learn how to use it well. I noticed the book on one of the links "Tricks of the trade" by Mary Anne Oger. Does anyone else have this book and is it worth the cost?


I do not have this particular book, but she writes some articles and has some LK-150 patters in Knit'N'Style. 
I have had my machine for a long time and just recently bought a new one. The LK-150 is a work horse.
Good luck,


----------



## kalebsgrandma

Thank you! very helpful


----------



## bugsmom

i dont have lk150 but i sure wish i did....dang you guys are so lucky to have one. I have a bond but want one of those so bad.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh

bugsmom said:


> i dont have lk150 but i sure wish i did....dang you guys are so lucky to have one. I have a bond but want one of those so bad.


Maybe one day you will have one. In the meantime, enjoy your Bond machine. I never could make friends with this brand.And yes, you are right, I feel very blessed,


----------



## janta

I have a 150, but so far have only done strips to make into blankets for the blind dog training centre. I wind several of fine yarn together. I use my Passap or brother more at the moment


----------



## Dennis Brooks

Hello, I have the LK-150 also. I am trying to learn as fast as possible. Machine knitting is new to me. 

While going through various sites and videos, I thought I saw someone take a machine knitted large rectangular piece and place it over a paper pattern.

That is all they did, just place it over the pattern. Was she going to cut it to the shape of the pattern? Is that even possible? If so, would she have to sew the edges or weave a piece of yarn through the unsecured loops?

Sorry if this sounds silly, but I just have to ask. The patterns I have seen for knitting are way over my head with all those acronyms and codes. Just trying to see if there is an easier way..... Thanks, Dennis


----------



## Dennis Brooks

Any yet another question:

The Design-A-Knit version 8, sounds simple but does it give the instructions in knitting acronyms and hieroglyphs? I have a bit of brain damage from the war in Iraq and cannot comprehend the written pattern codes.

There is a CD about the basics for Design-A Knit at $40 us.
I am tempted to buy it, but if it is just more of the same hieroglyphics, then I don't want to waste the money.
http://www.knitknackshop.com/silver-reed-acc.html


----------



## KateWood

Hi there, I don't have a singer but here's a site with a lot of magazines and manuals...The Brother chunky collection will work on your machines as will. The fashion mags had bulky patterns througout...These are all FREE
Have fun
http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/SilverReedManuals.php


----------



## Dennis Brooks

Kate, looks like a lot of good information there. Thanks!


----------



## lindy10

Hi,
There is a place in the United Kingdom that did basic patterns for the Silver Reed Lk150 they are called Undiyarns if you put this into your search engine they will come up the lady has done basic books for Set in Sleeves and Raglan Sleeves and they are for all sizes and the patterns are for cardigans and jumpers for all ages I know the books are basic but they give the sizes and all thes stitches you need you can do your own patterns to them when you like that is what is good about the books also there is a book on edges also for LK150 hope this helps everyone.
Regards,
Linda


----------



## lindy10

Hi,
Everyone I for got to mention in my last reply that if you are a hand knitter you can use normal double knit wool with this machine and if you put the size of the needle on the knitter dial in the UK it is normally 4mm knitting needles so that would mean number 4 on the machines dial but I don't know US sizes so you would have to check that but it works because I have done it all you have to do is knit or crochet the hems hope this helps everyone as well.
Regards.
Linda


----------



## ValT

Dennis Brooks said:


> Any yet another question:
> 
> The Design-A-Knit version 8, sounds simple but does it give the instructions in knitting acronyms and hieroglyphs? I have a bit of brain damage from the war in Iraq and cannot comprehend the written pattern codes.
> 
> There is a CD about the basics for Design-A Knit at $40 us.
> I am tempted to buy it, but if it is just more of the same hieroglyphics, then I don't want to waste the money.
> http://www.knitknackshop.com/silver-reed-acc.html


I design most of my projects on Designaknit; I would say it's for the serious knitter; quite a complex program. The best feature is that you can design your garment on your computer, then connect to an electronic knitting machine and the program gets downloaded.

There is a DAK demo video at http://softbyte.co.uk/dk8demo.htm


----------



## tinastreasures

Hey Dennis, I have a lk 150 and am just learning how to work it...I found A chart with all the machine knitting abbreviations on it..still haven't covered 1/3 of it but as I find patterns it will come in handy..its just learning a different language..lol..have patience and hang in there....waiting for my susan g. Hand manipulated stitches which several ppl recommend for beginners...


----------



## mathknit

I also have an LK150 which has been untouched for years since my kids got it for my birthday. I just ordered the Diane Sullivan dvd set to try to learn this on my own. There are free u tube videos that I started to watch and some have been very helpful with the setup and cast on. Check to see if there is a MK club or guild in your area. I am fortunate to have one here and I hope to attend meetings. I think the gauge is the key to translating a pattern from hand knitting to machine knitting, and there are videos that show you how to do that. Once I have mastered the cast on methods, increasing and decreasing and bind off I should be able to use any pattern with a schematic (I hope). I will let you know if these dvds I ordered are worthwhile. Also, yahoo groups has an active and very helpful LK150 membership.


----------



## itzzbarb

I have used my SR LK-150 more than my other machines combined. It is a workhorse. You can use regular worsted weight and sport weight yarns. They knit up beautifully. It may be a plastic bed manual machine, but it is a good machine.


----------



## ValT

lindy10 said:


> Hi,
> There is a place in the United Kingdom that did basic patterns for the Silver Reed Lk150 they are called Undiyarns if you put this into your search engine they will come up the lady has done basic books for Set in Sleeves and Raglan Sleeves and they are for all sizes and the patterns are for cardigans and jumpers for all ages I know the books are basic but they give the sizes and all thes stitches you need you can do your own patterns to them when you like that is what is good about the books also there is a book on edges also for LK150 hope this helps everyone.
> Regards,
> Linda


Undy Yarncrafts' website is www.undyarns.co.uk

Best wishes
Val


----------



## iiwoody

Dennis as to your question about cutting and sewing, yes, there are people who will cut & sew. With the LK100 though you are achieving a hand knit look, so shaping the pieces via the machine is always better. I tried cut and sew several times, ran out bought a serger, etc. Only trouble was, the sweater looked "home made" rather than store bought. In other words sort of a factory second look! LOL I just went back to shaping on the machine and sewing up by hand. The results are always better to look at, better fitting and I love the fact when done right, the seams don't really show.


----------



## iiwoody

Whoops, sorry for the double post.


----------



## bhodie

Hi everyone. I have just joined this group, and have the LK 150 which I love. My main problem I have at the moment is, I want to start Intarsia knitting, but I understand I need the AG 10 carriage, which I am told they no longer make. Have searched everywhere but can not find one. Is there anyone that can help or advise me on this issue. 
Many thanks
Bhodie


----------



## mathknit

Yes, I believe All Brands carries it

http://www.allbrands.com/products/3560-silver-reed-ag10-intarsia-picture-motif-knitting-c

I am still a novice, but thinking about this for the future...

Tilly


----------



## bhodie

Thank you so much for such a quick reply. I have now ordered it and cant wait for it to arrive. I have been months trying to get one, and within 1 hour and I have received help. Cant wait to start knitting for my beautiful grandson
Very many thanks x x x


----------



## mathknit

You should join the LK150 MK group (Yahoo groups) you would have gotten your answer immediately. I joined and ask questions whenever I have a technical problem or just need encouragement. I have just begun this new hobby.

Tilly


----------



## LUCYMARIE

Machine knitting Monthly quite often does nice patterns for the Mid Gauge Machine. If you do your tension square you should easily be able to use these patterns perhaps with a bit of "tweaking". I had an LK150 and managed to buy a couple of books from Ebay but sold them with my LK150. I now have a standard Gauge Machine. Shirley


----------



## Jazzanne

I would also love patterns for the same machine. I have my machine for years and am unable to use it. I do hope that somebody will be able to help!


----------



## ValT

Jazzanne said:


> I would also love patterns for the same machine. I have my machine for years and am unable to use it. I do hope that somebody will be able to help!


Hand knitting patterns will also work. Make a gauge swatch to determine which size to follow.
I suggest to choose a simple design to start with.
Ribs can be latched up/hand tooled.

Is there any specific type of pattern you would like to knit?

Val


----------



## GrammaAnn

Jazzanne said:


> I would also love patterns for the same machine. I have my machine for years and am unable to use it. I do hope that somebody will be able to help!


http://knitwords.blogspot.com/2011/09/freebie-for-mid-gaugers.html?m=1
http://tracykm.blogspot.com/2011/02/baby-cocoon.html
http://needlesofsteel.blogspot.com/2011/05/free-pattern-easy-v-neck-baby-cardigan.html
Here are 3 easy patterns written just for the 150 mid gauge to get you started.  Ann


----------



## Jazzanne

I feel if I had a pattern for a cardigan and jumper for myself that I could adapt it pattern wise with different colour wools and so on. I am a size 12 to 14 myself and any help is appreciated....


----------



## GrammaAnn

Jazzanne said:


> I feel if I had a pattern for a cardigan and jumper for myself that I could adapt it pattern wise with different colour wools and so on. I am a size 12 to 14 myself and any help is appreciated....


http://www.knittingtoday.com/category/LKP.html
Here are some relatively inexpensive patterns for the LK 150.
These bond patterns might work, too.
http://www.bond-america.com/projects/usm_proj/usm_project_index.html


----------



## Jazzanne

Ann, thank you I am a bit worried about buying more patterns as I have made so many mistakes....!


----------



## ValT

There are some lovely free ladies knitting patterns here
http://www.allaboutyou.com/knitting-patterns/knits-for-women/

They are handknitting patterns but are easily converted to be done on a LK150; you will need to do some hand manipulated stitches.

Val


----------



## Maryknits513

Dennis Brooks said:


> Any yet another question:
> 
> The Design-A-Knit version 8, sounds simple but does it give the instructions in knitting acronyms and hieroglyphs? I have a bit of brain damage from the war in Iraq and cannot comprehend the written pattern codes.
> 
> There is a CD about the basics for Design-A Knit at $40 us.
> I am tempted to buy it, but if it is just more of the same hieroglyphics, then I don't want to waste the money.
> http://www.knitknackshop.com/silver-reed-acc.html


Since you have an LK -150, I would recommend Cochenille's Garment Designer. I like the patterns generated by Garment Designer better than the print outs from Design A Knit. Www.cochenille.com Garment Designer can be used to generate sewing and crochet patterns, too.

However, Design A Knit is more versatile when creating original shapes.

My favorite pattern drafting program for sweaters is an old program called Sweatermaker by Seedling Software It's very basic, has nice print outs, not very expensive. I have been using it for 20 years.


----------



## mtnmama67

Maryknits513 said:


> Since you have an LK -150, I would recommend Cochenille's Garment Designer. I like the patterns generated by Garment Designer better than the print outs from Design A Knit. Www.cochenille.com Garment Designer can be used to generate sewing and crochet patterns, too.
> 
> However, Design A Knit is more versatile when creating original shapes.
> 
> My favorite pattern drafting program for sweaters is an old program called Sweatermaker by Seedling Software It's very basic, has nice print outs, not very expensive. I have been using it for 20 years.


Like your suggestions!


----------



## ajofclv2007

What is the difference between an SK150 and an LK150


----------



## Maryknits513

Dennis Brooks said:


> Any yet another question:
> 
> The Design-A-Knit version 8, sounds simple but does it give the instructions in knitting acronyms and hieroglyphs? I have a bit of brain damage from the war in Iraq and cannot comprehend the written pattern codes.
> 
> There is a CD about the basics for Design-A Knit at $40 us.
> I am tempted to buy it, but if it is just more of the same hieroglyphics, then I don't want to waste the money.
> http://www.knitknackshop.com/silver-reed-acc.html


Dennis,

Did you download the demo program? You can get it from http://www.knitcraft.com/knitcraft/index.php

The full version has an option to "knit from screen". That freature shows you step by step what you will do when knitting.

BTW, I lived in Deltona for a year, 1962 -1963. There were 50 houses when my mom and I moved in, and over 500 when we moved out!


----------



## Maryknits513

NETeri said:


> Thanks for sharing the links I just purchased an LK150 about a month ago was lucky enough to find someone to give me basic help but have a long way to go before I really learn how to use it well. I noticed the book on one of the links "Tricks of the trade" by Mary Anne Oger. Does anyone else have this book and is it worth the cost?


There are interesting tidbits in that book. As a long time knitter, I knew most of the things in it.

I recommend Charlene Shafer's Midgauge Magic. It USA well planned series of lesson that help you learn your machine as well as learn how to knit. Here website is www.knitknackshop.com


----------



## ajofclv2007

ajofclv2007 said:


> What is the difference between an SK150 and an LK150


Never mind - I just realized that I have an LK150.


----------



## helenr1

Dennis, there is a method called Cut and Sew that many use.
It seems like a boring way to knit, just yards of knitted fabric.

Not sure the "correct" way to Cut and Sew, but I would: 

1. Lay the pattern on top.
2. Mark it out on the knitted piece.
3. Sew just inside marks, adding strips of stabalizer as you sew.
4. THEN cut out the knit pattern piece.
5. Sew up the pattern pieces to make the garment.

Stabalizer: You can get it at sewing fabric stores and Nancy's Notions online. 

They have permanent, iron on, and wash-away types of it. 
Just be very careful with the iron-on, too hot might kill your knitted yarn.


----------



## Boops1960

Hi I'm a handknitter and i have a LK150 i was going to classes in Bedford travelling from Milton Keynes but can no longer do this. Is the DVD a good buy


----------



## Azzara

The original instruction video is now on YouTube for free.


----------



## Boops1960

Thank you


----------



## marymmm

Hi all, I to bought an LK 150. Would love to get some patterns. Craftsy with Susan Guillame do very good lessons. (Not sure of spelling) mary


----------



## rcreveli

Take a look at the "Machine Knitting: Essential Techniques: class on Craftsy. It's taught on an LK150 and is excellent. I don't ownan LK 150 and everything taught I could use on my machines.


----------



## Anouchic

mathknit said:


> You should join the LK150 MK group (Yahoo groups) you would have gotten your answer immediately. I joined and ask questions whenever I have a technical problem or just need encouragement. I have just begun this new hobby.
> 
> Tilly


There is also the Face Book "Plastic Midgauge Knitting Machines" Group which an extension f the Yahoo group. I should not post the link because you have to sign up (if I'm understanding the KP rules correctly, I hope I don't get in trouble for even posting this). There is a wealth of information there including patterns on the files.


----------



## randiejg

I love this machine. Although I have a good number of other machines with much more capabilities the LK-150 is my favorite.

You may want to take a look at the Knit It Now website. As a member (a modest cost per year), you have access to a very large library of patterns you generate yourself by entering your gauge, and picking the type of changes you want to make, such as sleeve type, length, neckline style, etc. It also has an extensive video library of tutorials and many other freebies.

http://www.knititnow.com/


----------



## rcreveli

ajofclv2007 said:


> What is the difference between an SK150 and an LK150


The SK 150 is a bulky machine it has an optional ribber and built in intarsia.

There is also an SK160 which is a mid gauge like the150 but all metal and with built in intarsia.


----------

